# Would Caridina cf. babaulti interbreed with CRS or RCS?



## bandaiban (May 30, 2007)

Would Caridina cf. babaulti interbreed with CRS or RCS?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

more likely to do so with CRS than RCS, because CRS and cf. Babaulti are both Caridina.

BTW, what's the different between cf. and sp.?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

sp. means species (singular)
cf. means confer (compared with)


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

dun dun dun... hopefully I will learn about this in my ocean science class . I didn't in my Adv. Bio class....


----------



## duchessren (Oct 6, 2006)

If you could get some babaultis to cross with some CRS and make some green and red striped shrimp in time for Christmas, I'll bet you could make a fortune though. ;-) *joke*


----------



## bandaiban (May 30, 2007)

anyone else have any idea? Thanks in advance


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

The Green Shrimp a.k.a Caridina babaulti may/will cross with a Crystal Red Shrimp. Both are Caridina so you do not want to put them together in fear of them cross breeding, creating a "mut". Cross breeding shrimp of different colors will not produce a mix of both colors.

Since a RCS, Red Cherry Shrimp, is a Neocaridina it will not cross breed with a Green Shrimp because the Green Shrimp is a Caridina. 

So your answer is: The Green Shrimp is ok with the Red Cherry Shrimp, but NOT with a Crystal Red Shrimp. 

note: it does not mean that they will undoubtedly cross-breed, just not worth taking the chance.....


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Would they? Maybe!

Its a hard question to answer. The Green Shrimp will not breed in soft acidic water, and the CRS does not breed well in harder more neutral water.

The Caridina cf. babaulti has the body shape of a Caridina but the care requirements of a many popular neocaridina spp. So I doubt that they would cross. But, I have never kept the two together so I could be wrong.

I lost all my green shrimp after the tornadoes, so I can not experiment...


----------



## igor.Kanshyn (Jan 7, 2011)

They will not interbreed.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

wood said:


> The Green Shrimp a.k.a Caridina babaulti may/will cross with a Crystal Red Shrimp. Both are Caridina so you do not want to put them together in fear of them cross breeding, creating a "mut". Cross breeding shrimp of different colors will not produce a mix of both colors.
> 
> Since a RCS, Red Cherry Shrimp, is a Neocaridina it will not cross breed with a Green Shrimp because the Green Shrimp is a Caridina.
> 
> ...




+1 to everything here... they are in the same genus so technically it is possible though unlikely... if you would like to see a chart of what greens will and won't with check out the comprehensive breeding chart I made in my sign, PlanetInverts also has this chart on their breeding page


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Generally caridinas will stick to themselves as long as you have a good size of each species in a colony. But if you have like one female babaulti and 5x male CRS that's another story. So you should be fine having CRS, RCS, and babaulti in one tank.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Both being Caridina doesn't mean they are capable of interbreeding. Sulawesi are Caridina too, I have a hard time imaging they breed with CRS. However, everything is possible such as all of us wining lottery at the same time.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't believe babaulti will cross with CRS/CBS/Tigers.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

randyl said:


> Both being Caridina doesn't mean they are capable of interbreeding. Sulawesi are Caridina too, I have a hard time imaging they breed with CRS. However, everything is possible such as all of us wining lottery at the same time.



This is true, I was just stating by the laws of the animal hierarchy... technically they could... however its unlikely and many probably never will. I have many many people tell me however that the Sulawesi do not interbreed with each other nor other Caridinas... they like to keep it to the same species. Many other caridinas follow that path... like multidentata (amano shrimp)... however possibilities are just that... possible... even if unlikely.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I've kept both in conditions that favor CRS. Both are breeding atm. Though I have yet to see a mutt or a CRS baby cause the CRS just got berried. However, the Babaulti have given birth and they are all babaulti, no mutts.

I was actually curious that's why I threw them in the same tank Lmao


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

randyl said:


> Both being Caridina doesn't mean they are capable of interbreeding. Sulawesi are Caridina too, I have a hard time imaging they breed with CRS. However, everything is possible such as all of us wining lottery at the same time.


Your example isn't entirely valid. You throw a CRS in a Sulawesi tank, it dies. You throw a caridinal shrimp in a CRS tank, it dies. The reason they won't interbreed is because they each cannot survive in the others parameters. Difference between this example and CRS/babaulti is that they are the same genus AND can survive in the same parameters. Much higher chance of interbreeding, but very unlikely as you stated .


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Your example isn't entirely valid. You throw a CRS in a Sulawesi tank, it dies. You throw a caridinal shrimp in a CRS tank, it dies. The reason they won't interbreed is because they each cannot survive in the others parameters.


Ah.. a very important factor even I overlooked when thinking about the topic... a tip of the hat to you my friend. roud:


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually have kept CBS, CRS, cardinals and harlequins together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-aMNF9NSI&list=UUtpZYK1urlhbcbM4L9LSyqQ&index=18&feature=plcp


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

Lludu said:


> This is true, I was just stating by the laws of the animal hierarchy... technically they could...


Can we stop with this nonsense? Just because two species are in the same genus does NOT mean they can interbreed. That's not what defines a genus. Sometimes two species in a genus can interbreed, sometimes they can't. Malawa shrimp are also currently classified as Caridina but it's been shown they don't interbreed with other Caridina. Amano shrimp are also Caridina. Unless there's actual experimental proof that these two can interbreed we cannot say with _any_ certainty that they will.

Add to that the fact that a lot of these are relatively new species being studied and their classification and naming is definitely subject to change.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

guppies said:


> I actually have kept CBS, CRS, cardinals and harlequins together.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-aMNF9NSI&list=UUtpZYK1urlhbcbM4L9LSyqQ&index=18&feature=plcp


WHOA HOW!?!?! What's the params of that tank?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Finally someone talking with common sense. 
+1



ElBoltonero said:


> Can we stop with this nonsense? Just because two species are in the same genus does NOT mean they can interbreed. That's not what defines a genus. Sometimes two species in a genus can interbreed, sometimes they can't. Malawa shrimp are also currently classified as Caridina but it's been shown they don't interbreed with other Caridina. Amano shrimp are also Caridina. Unless there's actual experimental proof that these two can interbreed we cannot say with _any_ certainty that they will.
> 
> Add to that the fact that a lot of these are relatively new species being studied and their classification and naming is definitely subject to change.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

Not sure if you guys are trying to help the Op still or not. I doubt however that hes still looking for an answer 5 years after posting it....


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

What an entirely random thread for someone to resurrect. 5 years later and there's still confusion about the issue, however.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Genius name can't be used to determine whether two species can interbreed for one simple reason -- genius name is not determined by if different species within the same genius can interbreed.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

ElBoltonero said:


> What an entirely random thread for someone to resurrect. 5 years later and there's still confusion about the issue, however.


 thanks for pointing that out I didn't know this thread started in 2007.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

no need to be offensive.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

how did igor find this thread LOL >.>


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

My apologies, it wasnt my intent to be offensive in any way.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> WHOA HOW!?!?! What's the params of that tank?


pH was around 7.2, temp 76-77F, the cardinals and harlequins survived for 2-3 months, none was berried tho. I think white orchids would do better in these parameters.


----------

